# Административно-Технический > Технические вопросы >  Поддержка Tapatalk

## nerve

Добрый день!

Поддерживает ли форум приложение для мобильных устройств Tapatalk для Android?

https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...lkpro.activity

По поиску не нашел ничего. Если нет, то планируется ли в дальнейшем такая поддержка?
Очень удобно, на мой взгляд.

----------


## Д.Срибный

Спасибо за запрос. 
Вечером займусь установкой плагина.

----------


## nerve

Добрый день.



> Спасибо за запрос. 
> Вечером займусь установкой плагина.


Плагин-то установлен? Если да, то поиск по какому слову в каталоге Tapatalk?

----------

